# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  Lieber?

## sperk

what's lieber mean in english?
thanks

----------


## chaika

"dear," mein lieber Freund!

----------


## Оля

or "better"

----------


## kt_81

or simply the comparative of "lieb"  ::  
lieb - nice/kind/pleasant
lieber - nicer/kinder/more pleasant

----------


## pisces

> or simply the comparative of "lieb"  
> lieb - nice/kind/pleasant
> lieber - nicer/kinder/more pleasant

 Oder auch gern/lieber/am liebsten (Sprachkurs Deutsch sagt so).

----------

